# Thread Titles



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2014)

If you are having trouble finding a thread; maybe one you started, look harder.  Moderators will be making changes to thread titles to more accurate reflect the content of the thread.  We're not trying to do this to be annoying. We are doing this so that when you search for "Growth Hormone" you can find a thread on "dosing" "side effects" and so on. 

It would be a help to the staff if you could take an extra 10 seconds to come up with a good thread title that clues people in on what's inside. 

Thanks,

-PoB-


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2014)

This just pisses me off

Nothing worse I hate then empty thread titles..

Like "Oh my god!! U won't believe this"..

Meanwhile the thread is all about some dude who can't find his scale


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2014)

For instance, rather than titling a thread "question", take the time to make it more descriptive, like "question about proper ai timing" or "question about teh buttsecks."


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2014)

Yaya said:


> This just pissed me off



Care to elaborate?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2014)

Spongy said:


> Care to elaborate?



See yaya? They don't get our Boston Charm...


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> See yaya? They don't get our Boston Charm...



Goddammit, fooled again.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 25, 2014)

I effing love yaya. Only a select few get his humor.

What if I'm searching for "fat cocks"? Will it hit on threads about big chickens?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> I effing love yaya. Only a select few get his humor.
> 
> What if I'm searching for "fat cocks"? Will it hit on threads about big chickens?



Funny you say this... I was trolling a friends email and did a google image search for "huge cock" and got not one image of a phallus.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2014)

PoB was "trolling" for huge cock.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2014)

Spongy said:


> PoB was "trolling" for huge cock.



I was looking for material to spam joliver with


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I was looking for material to spam joliver with



You should see what Sally just sent him


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> See yaya? They don't get our Boston Charm...



Nobody outside of 495 does...


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 25, 2014)

Dont mess with the district.......tits is all you have to use in search.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 25, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> I effing love yaya. Only a select few get his humor.
> 
> What if I'm searching for "fat cocks"? Will it hit on threads about big chickens?


Or possibly large water shut off valves?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been guilty of this from time to time.  Thanks for the heads up.

Reformed..... (thread starter that is)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nobody outside of 495 does...



lol

The wild west!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2015)

Bump...

Working on thread titles again guys. Read the OP!


----------

